#  > Unit Wise Notes for All Engineering Courses and Applications >  > Electrical Engineering Unit and Topic Wise Study Notes >  >  What makes Electrical engineering a good branch?

## jaivinder

_Although every branch of engineering has its own congenital specialty. Mechanical engineering is basically for  Headstrong , fearless and mindful people who have strong dedication and keen interest and perfection in the subject. Because Electrical engineering is the branch where there is no acceptance for a minor accident, there won’t be possibly a second chance to regret if something goes wrong on electrical front.
_
_Electrical Engineering is a branch that has borderless learning opportunities with the clumps of innovative ideas . As we know Electrical engineering deals with electricity , electro-magnetism and electronics.
_
_Some of the genuine reasons that make an Electrical Engineering a  branch with rapid and genuine growth-_ 

*Handsome salary package*
_One of the biggest benefits of being an Electrical engineering is the pay. They get the highest salary in the field. The top 10 electrical engineering earn over $130,000   ._

*Practical knowledge*
_Electrical engineering is practical field. A students are able to use and perform practically that they have read theoretically. Along with all this, they get the chance to exercise their creativity and polish practical skills._

*Prestige*
_Most of modern society, from government to private citizen relies on electrical technology. Thus , becoming an electrical engineer affords your prestige and importance not found in other occupations. They are  able to advance to management positions more easily than other engineer’s._

*Universal  Appeal*
_If you are interested in travelling, an engineering degree can open the door to work in other countries. Since the laws that govern math, electricity and physics are universal , you can find well paying jobs all over the world._

*Access to Jobs*
_This field doesn’t require you to have an advanced degree in order to find a job. Bachelor’s degree is sufficient enough to enter the workforce and  start withdrawing a handsome salary. According to a survey it is found that every year there are about 300,000 jobs available every year._

_There are couple of reasons along with the obove mentioned that makes the electrical engineering an ideal and vigilant branch.  Shifting to the first priority of the student . The ultimate branch that can give your career a refreshing boost and upliftment to your growth graph._





  Similar Threads: Electrical machines notes - EEE branch GATE/IES handwritten notes ELECTRICAL ENGINEERING BRANCH The best BRANCH/Trade of Engineering Engineering branch

----------

